# Conectar 2 baterías en paralelo de diferente capacidad.



## alexispcb (Feb 2, 2021)

Necesito conectar dos baterias en paralelo de diferente capacidad en una moto electrica. Las baterias son de litio y cada una tiene su propio BMS.
Hasta ahora pienso conectar un diodo de potencia a cada batería pero quisiera saber la opinión de los especialistas en este foro.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 2, 2021)

La opinión es que es mala idea.
Mala idea poner diodo, mala idea poner en paralelo baterías, mala² idea poner en paralelo baterías distintas.
Sin mas datos poco mas se puede decir.
Luego vienen los detalles, que a lo mejor lo hacen ser menos mala.

Define "dos baterías"
Define "moto eléctrica"
No es lo mismo batería que batería ni moto que moto.
Pueden ser de 10Ah con una determinada resistencia interna, de 500Ah... la moto puede ser de 500W o de 20kW etc. No es lo mismo una cosa que otra.

Para cargas pequeñas no me asusta poner cosas en paralelo alegremente, sobre todo si es un uso puntual o esporádico. Para cargas grandes me da bastante respeto.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 2, 2021)

Yo diría que muerte prematura en una de las 2 baterías


----------



## Scooter (Feb 2, 2021)

Yo creo que sí da datos del caso se le puede orientar.
No es descabellado pero hay que saber de qué hablamos.


----------



## Gasparv (Feb 2, 2021)

No veo problema si hay sendos diodos, pero quizá un conmutador sería más eficiente.


----------



## capitanp (Feb 2, 2021)

Creo que es cierto que no se deben poner 2 baterias en paralelo pero @alexispcb nos cuenta que ambas tienen BMS si que todos los NO estan resueltos con eso hasta ni falta hace el diodo


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 2, 2021)

El problema que veo yo, no es tanto si hay un BMS o un diodo en el medio, sino el consumo de la moto y las capacidades de las baterías. Como una es de mayor capacidad su tensión se va a mantener siempre por encima de la de menor capacidad y eso va a crear un desbalanceo de la corriente pudiendo llegar a sobrepasar la zona segura si no se tiene en cuenta ciertos factores. Mas que diodos haría falta un sistema que ecualice las corrientes, como por ejemplo dos resistencias (en la forma mas sencilla).

Incluso así, dependiendo de las capacidades de las baterías una va a entrar en protección por baja batería con lo que la otra pasara a entregar, ella sola, toda la corriente exigida, y según las circunstancias eso puede ser muy peligroso.

¿ Va a andar ? probablemente si. ¿ Sera seguro ?, tal vez. En general yo lo veo como un gran: No, no.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 2, 2021)

No sabemos nada.
Se supone que son de la misma tensión, claro sin eso ya...
Los diodos evitarán corrientes internas, vale, mejor que nada. Pero tiene caida de tensión, ¿De que corriente hablamos? No lo sabemos.
La batería que de mas corriente será la que tenga la resistencia interna menor, que se supone que es la de mayor capacidad. O no. No lo sabemos.
¿Que significa "diferentes"?¿Son próximas? ¿Una es el doble, el triple, diez veces mas? Tampoco lo sabemos.
Llevan BMSs, bien. ¿Que hacen esos BMS? Bajo esas siglas he visto de todo tipo de circuitos con todo tipo de prestaciones, ¿Solo avisa? ¿Corta? ¿equilibra? ¿Equilibra en carga o también en descarga?...

¿Como de buena es la moto? A ver si estamos ahorrando y fastidiamos otra cosa.
¿Que uso se le va a dar?

No sé, hay muchas incógnitas. En abstracto es mala idea porque pueden salir muchas dificultades. Pero hay que ver el caso.


----------



## alexispcb (Feb 14, 2021)

Ante todo, gracias a todos por responder, las baterías son del mismo modelo, de 35 AH cada una y 72 V, max 84 V. Tienen BMS semejantes y son de los que cortan por arriba y por debajo (2.8 - 4.2 V por celda).
Sucede que una de las baterías es nueva y la otra tiene un año de uso, los picos máximos de consumo del motor pudieran estar entre 50 y 80 Amperes.
Éstos pudieran ser algunos de los datos mas importantes, espero les sirva a quien quiera opinar sobre el tema.


----------



## emilio177 (Feb 14, 2021)

alexispcb dijo:


> Ante todo, gracias a todos por responder, las baterías son del mismo modelo, de 35 AH cada una y 72 V, max 84 V. Tienen BMS semejantes y son de los que cortan por arriba y por debajo (2.8 - 4.2 V por celda).
> Sucede que una de las baterías es nueva y la otra tiene un año de uso, los picos máximos de consumo del motor pudieran estar entre 50 y 80 Amperes.
> Éstos pudieran ser algunos de los datos mas importantes, espero les sirva a quien quiera opinar sobre el tema.


Pido una foto de las baterías y conexiones, cada bateria tiene su propio BMS? 
Mi opinión seria positivo a poner diodos pero fotos por favor, ademas necesito ver como lo cargas


----------



## alexispcb (Feb 18, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Pido una foto de las baterías y conexiones, cada bateria tiene su propio BMS?
> Mi opinión seria positivo a poner diodos pero fotos por favor, ademas necesito ver como lo cargas


Cada batería tiene su propio  BMS y las cargo de forma individual


----------



## bacte (Feb 19, 2021)

Mientras que las baterias sean de la misma tension no hay ningún problema 
Lo que consigues es una bateria , cuya  capacidad es la suma de las dos


----------



## Gasparv (Feb 19, 2021)

bacte dijo:


> Mientras que las baterias sean de la misma tension no hay ningún problema
> Lo que consigues es una bateria , cuya  capacidad es la suma de las dos


En teoría, así es. Sin embargo, como no tendrán exactamente la misma tensión, una va a descargarse sobre la otra. Como no sé cómo va a afectar a ese tipo de baterías controladas por una electrónica, mi sugerencia es colocar dos diodos y *probar*.
Saludos.


----------



## bacte (Feb 19, 2021)

Al ir en paralelo ,la bateria que tiene mas tensión se la cede a la que tiene menos y las tensiones se iguala


----------



## lenner_cabrera (Jun 10, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Incluso así, dependiendo de las capacidades de las baterías una va a entrar en protección por baja batería con lo que la otra pasara a entregar, ella sola, toda la corriente exigida, y según las circunstancias eso puede ser muy peligroso.



Hola a todos*,* tengo un cargador portátil que usa 5 pilas de las 18650 y en total 10000 mAh las cuales ya no tienen buen rendimiento y tienen baja vida útil*,* por lo tanto le conecté una batería de Tablet Samsung de 4000 mAh con su BMS original y otra batería de 2500 mAh sin BMS*,* las dos baterías están nuevas y excelente rendimiento.
*-* 
Se que por tener diferentes capacidades pueda haber un desequilibrio de tensión por lo que quiero preguntar si le puedo quitar el BMS de la batería del Tablet y conectarla así las dos o ponerle otro BMS que tengo que tiene capacidad para 2 baterías individualmente y así no se desequilibra entre ellas...
*-* 
 El cargador trae su propio BMS pero no me da confianza ya que una batería es mayor en amperios que la otra.


----------



## unmonje (Jun 11, 2022)

lenner_cabrera dijo:


> Hola a todos tengo un cargador portátil que usa 5 pilas de las 18650 y en total 10000 mAh las cuales ya no tienen buen rendimiento y tienen baja vida útil por lo tanto le conecté una batería de Tablet Samsung de 4000 mAh con su BMS original y otra batería de 2500 mAh sin BMS las dos baterías están nuevas y excelente rendimiento. Se que por tener diferentes capacidades pueda haber un desequilibrio de tensión por lo que quiero preguntar si le puedo quitar el BMS de la batería del Tablet y conectarla así las dos oooo ponerle otro BMS que tengo que tiene capacidad para 2 baterías individualmente y así no se desequilibra entre ellas.... El cargador trae su propio BMS pero no me da confianza ya que una batería es mayor en amperios que la otra.


Baterias en paralelo nunca es bueno. Peligroso y siempre es hambre para mañana.
Bateria con BMS, no es bateria. Es bateria con artificio, que siempre puede fallar y a menudo no se sabe en que consiste el BMS.


----------



## LOBITO (Jun 11, 2022)

Dos baterías de litio con diferente capacidad y un BMS = muerte (como mínimo) de una batería y posible incendio.


----------



## lenner_cabrera (Jun 11, 2022)

LOBITO dijo:


> Dos baterías de litio con diferente capacidad y un BMS = muerte (como mínimo) de una batería y posible incendio.



Si ya dejé solo la de más amperaje
Y le conecté un panel solar de 6 *V* 160 mAh para que ayude un poco*,* aunque quiero escuchar sus opiniones acerca de que el panel me cargué esa batería.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 11, 2022)

LOBITO dijo:


> Dos baterías de litio con diferente capacidad y un BMS = muerte (como mínimo) de una batería y posible incendio.



Pues... verán... es cosa muy común encontrar packs de baterías en configuración Serie/Paralelo. Tengo varias en las lap-tops de la familia, linternas diversas y otros artefactos y... funcionan bien, desde hacen años.
Pasa que, el colega quiere montar una Batería usada, en paralelo con una Batería nueva. Debería probar con 2 Baterías, misma marca, modelo y capacidad, pero nuevas y eso sí, conectadas a un solo BMS adecuado a la suma de cargas de las dos.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 12, 2022)

lenner_cabrera dijo:


> Si ya dejé solo la de más amperaje
> Y le conecté un panel solar de 6 *V* 160 mAh para que ayude un poco*,* aunque quiero escuchar sus opiniones acerca de que el panel me cargué esa batería.


El panel será de mA no de mAh
Pues eso, con suerte tendrás 160mA 5h, no sé si en cuba se calcula con 6, u 8h diarias = 160xnúmero de horas de sol = la carga en mA·h que le añades cada día a la batería.


----------

